# Hot call???



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

This one is Osage Orange with a Bloodwood band under the stainless band. The flames are lazer cut through the band so the Bloodwood shows through. I looks really nice in person. It was a real tough one to fit, but it came out better than I had ever thought possible. The mouthpiece is tenon fitted and extends into the barrel. The entire call is sanded to 1500 grit, finished, polished and waxed inside and out.





































$40 to anywhere in the U.S. I'll pay the postage. Thanks for looking!


----------



## pantherarms99 (Nov 2, 2011)

Very nice call


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice call Weasel. What is the voice?


----------



## jawbreaker (Oct 30, 2012)

Weasel, I really like the bands you put on your calls, I may have to find some for the calls I make, I have used some anadized calls but they don't look as nice as those.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words. This call is sold.

Oh, jawbreaker. You really don't want to put those bands on your calls. People like the original ideas. I'm sure you can come up with ideas of your own.


----------



## jawbreaker (Oct 30, 2012)

I don't want thos bands, I just want nicer bands than what I have used in the past. Here's what I've used










I like them but I think a good stainless or brass band looks nicer.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Those are nice looking calls, jawbreaker. Great job! You know, you can cut your own bands from tubing. I made a jig so I could turn and cut tubing on my wood lathe. Aluminum, copper, brass and stainless in that order are possible. If you can find someone that does lazer cutting or engraving you can have them do any number of designs.


----------



## jawbreaker (Oct 30, 2012)

I have been thinking of doing that but haven't taken the time to actually do it.


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Very nice looking call Weasel! Love the flame band!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice!!

I didn't realize Osage Orange looked that good!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Osage is some pretty awesome stuff.... Strong, Light weight, good acoustics, works well, And looks much better in person. Photo's just don't capture how nice this it really looks. No offense to your photography Weasel.


----------

